# Budgie Bobbing Head Up And Down



## Googie (Mar 12, 2017)

Hi Guys!

If my budgie is bobbing her head up and down does anyone know if that is because she is happy?

Many Thanks,

Matt.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Yes, head bobbing generally means a budgie is happy and/or excited.*


----------

